# SoundTraxx Static



## rkbcjb (Dec 17, 2009)

Took my Climax out of the case to run for Xmas and the speaker is belting out a nice over dub of static. All sound features operate as they should, just with static. I installed the thing and it used to work perfactley. Has a new battery. Before I tear into again, any suggestions?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

check your wiring,i'll bet your voltage regulator on the sierra board is very hot and smelly(charging circuit foulty) 
Manfred Diel


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine always starts out static-y, but after a few minutes the level of background statis drops and all you hear are fireman and engine background sounds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Common symptom when backup battery is low on charge. 

Charges up after a bit and noise is gone. 

Regards, Greg


----------

